# When to remove skin?



## starrider (Apr 19, 2013)

I have just taken my bacon out of the cure and rinsed it. I cured it with the skin on, but want to remove it before setting to form pellicle and smoking. Any problem with this process?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 19, 2013)

Not really just keep the meat cold as it will skin easier. There is really no reason not to leave the skin on during the smoke. Many do and find it is even easier to remove after smoking. Additionally you get a whole new product that can be added to Beans, Soups, Stews or anything you wish to add a smokey bacon flavor without using up your precious bacon. The bacon with skin on will get plenty of smoke and be just as good as going through the trouble of removing it first. Some of the Old-timers like the skin on as it adds a bit of a different chewy texture to the cooked sliced bacon. Lots of options...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2013)

This is an opinion thing:

Now that you cured it with the skin on, you might as well leave it on for smoking.

If you aren't going to use the skin for something there's no reason to leave it on during curing or smoking.

And just like fish skin, it really does block some of the smoke.

Smoke it with the skin on. Then taste the skin, and taste the Bacon. The skin will be more smoky than the bacon.

I also get better flavor from my Salmon, because I remove the heavy salmon skin first, and better flavor from my Beef Sticks, because I make them without skin.

This doesn't mean my way is the only way. Just my experience.

You have to try things both ways (or more) to be able to honestly have an opinion.

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Apr 19, 2013)

Starrider said:


> I have just taken my bacon out of the cure and rinsed it. I cured it with the skin on, but want to remove it before setting to form pellicle and smoking. Any problem with this process?


Are you referring to Belly Bacon or Buck Board Bacon?


----------



## starrider (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks all. Since this an experimental run, I de-skinned one slab and will smoke the other two with skin on.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 19, 2013)

Starrider said:


> Thanks all. Since this an experimental run, I de-skinned one slab and will smoke the other two with skin on.


There ya go----Great decision.

Let us know the results, and don't forget the Qviews!!!

Bear


----------



## starrider (Apr 21, 2013)

image.jpg



__ starrider
__ Apr 21, 2013





Belly bacon , SQWIB. And here's the finished product. It came out slightly saltier than hoped, but just barely. Still very good. Next batch I'll try to get more creative with flavors. I firmly believe that the finished product is directly impacted by the quality of ingredients, and I think I can do better with a quality fresh belly instead of a quick thawed frozen one. I found a supplier that has them fresh daily for $1.99 lb., but they are feedlot raised. I still want a fresh pasture raised belly. The search continues...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2013)

Starrider said:


> Belly bacon , SQWIB. And here's the finished product. It came out slightly saltier than hoped, but just barely. Still very good. Next batch I'll try to get more creative with flavors. I firmly believe that the finished product is directly impacted by the quality of ingredients, and I think I can do better with a quality fresh belly instead of a quick thawed frozen one. I found a supplier that has them fresh daily for $1.99 lb., but they are feedlot raised. I still want a fresh pasture raised belly. The search continues...


Looks Great !!!

You're hooked now!!!!

And the difference between the skinned & not skinned ?

Bear


----------



## starrider (Apr 24, 2013)

Not a lot of difference in flavor, slightly smokier on the skinned slab. The easiest skin removal was right after smoking, while the fat layer under it is soft. One slab I skinned after chilling and before slicing. That was the most difficult to remove as the contour of the slab changed during the chill. I use good sharp Henckels knives, but I think investing in a quality fillet knife would make the job much easier.


----------



## starrider (Apr 24, 2013)

Not a lot of difference in flavor, slightly smokier on the skinned slab. The easiest skin removal was right after smoking, while the fat layer under it is soft. One slab I skinned after chilling and before slicing. That was the most difficult to remove as the contour of the slab changed during the chill. I use good sharp Henckels knives, but I think investing in a quality fillet knife would make the job much easier.


----------

